# Which bow for 9 year old son: Bear Truth II Young Gun or Diamond Razor Edge?



## heatmiser (Dec 4, 2009)

I think I have narrowed my decision down to these two for my sons Christmas present. Any thoughts on which of these you would recommend (Bear Truth II Young Gun or Diamond Razor Edge)? See a ton on this forum regarding the Diamond Razors Edge but not much on the Bear Truth II Young Gun? Is the Bear not as good of a bow or just not known as well? If I go with the Diamond Razor Edge, which limbs should I get (15-30# or 30-60#)? He is very athletic and almost 10 years old but is new to archery. He was shooting a 20# recurve no problem in a beginners archery class he took. His draw length is 20". Thanks!!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

heatmiser said:


> I think I have narrowed my decision down to these two for my sons Christmas present. Any thoughts on which of these you would recommend (Bear Truth II Young Gun or Diamond Razor Edge)? See a ton on this forum regarding the Diamond Razors Edge but not much on the Bear Truth II Young Gun? Is the Bear not as good of a bow or just not known as well? If I go with the Diamond Razor Edge, which limbs should I get (15-30# or 30-60#)? He is very athletic and almost 10 years old but is new to archery. He was shooting a 20# recurve no problem in a beginners archery class he took. His draw length is 20". Thanks!!!


A bow for christmas...he'll love it!!!.....I would go with the Diamond razor edge .....Im sure itwill get most votes and is a great beginner bow, also Go with the 30-60 so he can shoot it for a few years longer than the 15-30....Bears are great bows as well, just not advertised as much as diamond's....Hope i helped...good luck!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would also go with the diamond edge, but I would have your son shoot both to see which he likes better


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Better make sure he can pull the 30# first.
I was going to buy the Razors edge for my 8 year old but he could not come close to pulling it. I ended up buying the Mission Menace because it has a much better range of adjustment. He is 9 now and after 6 months of shooting, he still isn't up to 30#.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Hoosierflogger said:


> Better make sure he can pull the 30# first.


Go with the Razors Edge. It really is a great bow. 

I agree with the above. My first reaction was to get the 30-60 limbs and back it way down, but if he can't pull 30, that would be pretty pointless. See if he can do it first, and if he can go with the 30.

But, at my shop often parents buy their kids bows with just a few too many lbs on them. One of the staff recommends every morning and night to sit down, put the riser on his (or her) feet and pull the string back 10-20 times. Do this every day until he can pull it back normally and comfortably. 

I am sure he will love the new bow, btw!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well as listed above i would go with the razor edge, its an acurate great shooting bow.
id go with the 30-60 also but make sure he can pull it back. but what ever bow you do chose im sure he will LOVE it.


----------



## heatmiser (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! With the Diamond, can I have it set so the draw length is 20" at 30 pounds or is it a fixed poundage determined by draw length like the Bear?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

heatmiser said:


> Thanks for the feedback! With the Diamond, can I have it set so the draw length is 20" at 30 pounds or is it a fixed poundage determined by draw length like the Bear?



You can adjust it..


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

heatmiser said:


> Thanks for the feedback! With the Diamond, can I have it set so the draw length is 20" at 30 pounds or is it a fixed poundage determined by draw length like the Bear?


No, they are adjustable separately. So yes, you can set it to a 20" draw length and then a 30 lb draw. That is the beauty of the Razors Edge!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

dimond thats what my dad got me befor hunting season and i am only nine and i can tie my dad in a round and like posted above its so adjustable and yes it does get to be 20 draw length and have it to 30 lb


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Take a look at the Darton Ranger 3


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would go with the truth 2 young gun because it seems to be a pretty nice bow.


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

We have both bows in my household and the Diamond has more flexibility than the Truth young gun. Both are great shooters. The Diamond will grow with he into adulthood.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i think the truth or the diamond would be nice they are made very well and kids love the diamond by what ive seen so either one would be a good choice


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I would choose diamond RAZOR edge


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

allyk_watkins said:


> I would choose diamond RAZOR edge


:wink:


----------

